# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Bóle stawów

## withapain

Witam!
Mam 18 lat i od około 2-3 tygodni mam problemy z niektórymi stawami. Z początku był to tylko ból przy zginaniu i prostowaniu łokcia, podejrzewałem, że przyczyną może być zła pozycja podczas snu. Jakiś czas później jednak zacząłem odczuwać lekki ból w nadgarstku, kciuku czy kolanie, z czego ten ostatni zaniepokoił mnie najbardziej, gdyż przy zgięciu kolana widać z prawej strony wystający element, przypominający fragment kości z racji swoich rozmiarów (ból uniemożliwia mi zrobienie przysiadu, ten w łokciu natomiast choćby jednej pompki)
Żadnych sportów nie uprawiam, ruch mój w tygodniu ogranicza się do sporadycznych lekcji wfu, no i około 30-40 minutowych 'spacerów' w obie strony do szkoły. U lekarza póki co nie byłem z racji braku czasu (klasa maturalna)

----------


## TomaszK

Czy bólom towarzyszą inne objawy? Czy w rodzinie chorował ktoś na stawy?

----------


## withapain

Nie, w rodzinie nikt nie chorował na stawy.
Co do innych objawów ciężko mi stwierdzić, bo ostatni miesiąc jako chyba taki jedyny stał się dla mnie nawałnicą niełączących się ze sobą problemów zdrowotnych (e.g. schudnięcie kilka kilo przy niezmienionej ilości jedzenia, ciągłe zmęczenie, a nawet hemoroidy)

----------


## TomaszK

Powinieneś zrobić badania, CRP i OB w szczególności

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem kiedyś podobne objawy.
Zastosowałem animal flex plus może się wydać śmieszne ale zakupiłem opaski magnetyczne na kolano
z tej strony Opaski Magnetyczne na b
i nadgarstek ... o dziwo pomogło.

----------


## withapain

badania zrobione: OB po 1h: 44; CRP: 33 (dodatkowo białe krwinki 12, czerwone 4.16, ale to wszystko może być wynikiem stanu zapalnego)
Dodatkowo do dochodzących bólów stawów doszły bóle w okolicach mostka przy przełykaniu.
Do reumatologa udało mi się zapisać dopiero za ok. 2 tygodnie. Czy nie ma sposobu zmniejszenia/uśmierzenia bólu w jakiś sposób do tego czasu?

----------


## TomaszK

Masz podwyższone OB i CRP co może świadczyć o stanach zapalnych w stawach. Powinieneś zażywać leki z grupy NLPZ. substancje czynne które pomagają to m.in Meloxykam, sulfasalazyna, diclofenacum, ketoprofenum, butapirazol. Niektóre leki są bez recepty np Opokan który działa przeciwzapalnie i przeciwbólowo. Kup w aptece i trzymaj się ulotki. w najbliższym czasie powinno pomóc.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## withapain

A czy bóle w klatce piersiowej/mostku mogą być tym samym spowodowane? Trochę mnie to martwi, gdyż może to być równie dobrze coś z sercem.

----------


## TomaszK

opisz dokładniej

----------


## withapain

Pojawiają się głównie przy przełykaniu pod mostkiem, tak jakby mnie tam coś rozpychało (znika po 1-2 sekundach po przełknięciu), aczkolwiek co jakiś czas pojawiają się nawet gdy nie jem. Jest to dość uciążliwe, gdyż praktycznie każdy posiłek jest dla mnie uciążliwy. Zaznaczam, że wcześniej takich problemów nie miałem, a zaczęły się mniej więcej równolegle do bólów stawów, stąd moja automatyczna chęć powiązania jednego z drugim.

----------


## TomaszK

Wątpie aby było powiązanie ale dobrze by było się udać do lekarza w celu gastroskopii.

----------


## Bole stawow

> Pojawiają się głównie przy przełykaniu pod mostkiem, tak jakby mnie tam coś rozpychało (znika po 1-2 sekundach po przełknięciu), aczkolwiek co jakiś czas pojawiają się nawet gdy nie jem. Jest to dość uciążliwe, gdyż praktycznie każdy posiłek jest dla mnie uciążliwy. Zaznaczam, że wcześniej takich problemów nie miałem, a zaczęły się mniej więcej równolegle do bólów stawów, stąd moja automatyczna chęć powiązania jednego z drugim.


To może być jakieś zapalenie.Lepiej nie lekceważyć bólu stawów i udać się do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli chodzi o mnie to po skreceniu nogi w stawie kolanowym szukalem pomocy oczywiscie u lekarza ortopedy.
Przepisali mi leki i tyle. Jednak kolano dalej mi dokuczalo. przegladalem internet i znalazlem opaski na bole stawow. Okazaly sie strzalem w dziesiatke poniewaz kolano przestalo mnie bolec juz po trzech dniach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na problemy ze stawami mogę polecic suplemet Stavin, który jest w postaci syropu. Ja go stosuję ponieważ bardzo często ćwiczę i mam problemy z kolanem.

----------


## bibon

Bóle stawów, bóle w klatce piersiowej, utrata wagi, ciągłe zmęczenie. Jakoś mi te objawy wybitnie pasują do boreliozy w przewlekłym stadium.

----------

